# DBSTALK WILL BE MOVING!!!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Well folks, the time has come. DBSTalk will soon be moving to a new system and server. We have acquired a license to use the VBulletin board system (same as what the AVS Forum uses) and the necessary web space. Details are sketchy at this time so I will keep you posted. What we do know is that we will be able to transfer all posts from this forum to the new forum but the user accounts cannot be transferred so basically everyone will have to re-register. The good news is that registering under VBB is much easier and shouldn't be a problem.

We are looking at moving sometime in the next couple of weeks so we will post more details as they come available. The new board will have many more options and features that we know you will like.

Stay tuned!!!

Chris Blount
Administrator
www.dbstalk.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

will we be able to keep our rankings? I've just about made godfather.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

LOL! I was just looking at that too eventhough I've already been diefied.  

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Once you guys register at the new forum, we'll fix you up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Just to let everyone know, Chris has been working on this plan for quite awhile, it was his hard work that was able to get us our own server and thanks to everyone who donated to our Community Chest which helped us obtain the VBBS software!

On behalf of everyone here at DBStalk, I would like to thank everyone who stops by to see us everyday. We have grown faster then anyone had expected. We don't consider ourselves "The DBS Board" we consider ourselves part of the "DBS Community" we enjoy helping out anyone who has an interest in DBS Satellite. To me this place is like sitting at the bar at Cheers, you know the staff here and we know you. We welcome anyone to join in our conversations and enjoy it very much when people start their own topics and conversations. I suggested to Chris at one time that we rename the place to DBStalkatafriendlyplacewhereeveryoneknowsyourname.com but Chris said that was too long of a URL. 

We enjoy helping out other DBS boards and appreciate it when they help us out as well. While there are many DBS boards we link to, I would like to post a very special one called X's Newsgroups. If your a Dishplayer owner, this is the site for you. The site is run by Lew, the Old Wizard. I invite everyone to check it out at pub92.ezboard.com/bxsnewsgroup

Again thanks to everyone for their support of DBStalk.COM and also a big thanks to Chris who is taking a bug leap of faith step to bring our board to our own servers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Congratulations Chris, WOOOOHOOOO.....a new breath of fresh air.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

PS I should add, even though we are "moving" we won't actually be going anywhere! You will be able to get to the new site by visiting our main domain name of www.dbstalk.com

So Same Bat Time...
Same Bat Channel...
New Bat Server...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes! This makes a much-needed change from the junk that is EZboard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Is this server in a co-lo somewhere, or do you run it from your house? Just curious, I'm a hardware geek.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I hope I am not spilling any beans by saying this.

Our new server will be co located. The Bandwidth is MUCH cheeper this way. We will have full remote control of the server, which makes it just like being in the house.

Chris is working very hard on making this all work. I hope everyone will be happy with the change.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

This IMO, is a great move! Many thanks to Chris for the strong determination to keep improving this site. I hope all of you, the membership of DBSTalk, support us in this move. Although we will be on a new bullitian board system, the management will remain the same and you can still come here for informative, laid back DBS conversation. The VB system alows many custimizations and new features that everyone will bennifet from. Gummy, while EZB is not the best bullitain board system, it has helped us to grow tremendiously and without it (and the knowledge and will of Mr. Blount) we might not exist today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks chris!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Will the new place require you to be registered? One of the great things about this place is that you can be as anonyomous as you want to be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I guess it depends the way Chris sets it up.
I really don't understand why people don't register.
Whats the difference in Hank (registered) or Hank (unregistered).........*sheeesh*........its anonyomous either way ???????????????????????????????????????????

Just think, if you register you might actually have a few extra features.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I understand about regestering here, that its a bit inconvient becasue of having to make sure you uncheck all those boxes for spam. With VB, there is none of that garbage and hopefully we'll see more registered users so they take advantage of the full features of the new board. We have not come to a decision on whether or not to let unregistered users post yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

At first, registration will not be required but anonymous visitors tend to chew up bandwidth so if it gets to be a problem, we will eventually move to registration only.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I stand corrected


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

A few things I'm looking forward to with vBulletin are:

The quick reply feature, man I love that.  
E-mail response as compared to EZBoard is nice as well.
Adding links, much easier, although it was something that grew on me, first few times I used it I didn't care for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll like-
PM features
Quick Reply
Better user profiles
More advanced admin controls
The 'last reply by' entry
And view counters that work


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

The biggest feature that I'm looking forward to is the ability to go to the first unread post in a thread. That is a huge timesaver!


----------

